# What is your favorite mod on your bike?



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

lets hear it. what is your favorite mod? maybe something noone else has!?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FCP parts. :rockn:


And the MIMB Stickers.... :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i dont know about favorite but def close and gets the most use out of, is my audiopipe i cant ride a bike without one now


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

i use to have a stereo that went with me no matter what. I think my favorrite mod may be my diamond plate box lid and i guess thats just because i haven't seen another bike like it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd have to say as heavily modified my machine is it would have to be the KEBC removal and belt switch bypass. Tons of headaches removed.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My favorite would have to be the snorkels just for the peace of mind but i really like my HID head lights too.


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

AMR parts:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

*favorite*

Snorkels for sure :bigok: Gonna Post upics soon just got take it apart so i can show you all how i did it


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

ya the snorks definately save the ol hind end on occasion....lol


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

The motor of course...... ( FST & Web with Moose module/ 6* key combo)


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Been thinkin about the 6*key what kind of seat of your pants improvement do you get with that ?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I noticed a pretty good gain from bottom to midrange. Since it still has the stock cdi the topend detune from the factory is still there though. I like it. I've rode ones with a Dyna and the topend power slightly better with but the bottom end is better with the key combo. For trail riding the key/module combo is great IMO.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I also like my module/key combo. Big difference in power to the ground.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool now i know what my wifes reason for divorce this week is:haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Wheels and tires!!

Makes it look cool and no matter what the mods, you need the tires to keep it on the trail!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

same for me - Tires/Rims! looks sweet!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I think mine is the clutching - love the way it performs now that i have it right!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

snorkels, takes some of my paranoid tendencies away


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> same for me - Tires/Rims! looks sweet!


What good are "looks" when they'll be fender deep in mud... hahahaha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

STOGI said:


> What good are "looks" when they'll be fender deep in mud... hahahaha


The chicks dig the cool wheels.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

YEAH STOGI!! CHICKS DIG HOT BIKES!!

From a functional perspective, the snorks are my number 1.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

My chick don't care what wheels I have just as long as I go deep


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Show some respect my Canadian friend.. 

Might have been drinkin' there....

My apologiges.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i have 2 and that would be my FCP motor and Orange Plastic.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

cooler


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

policebrute750 said:


> cooler


 :werd:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My back bumper I swear its on the ground more then the front tires!!


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

My vote would be for the whhels and tires. I do more trails than anything so you can still see mine at the end of the day.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

policebrute750 said:


> cooler


That's not a modification....it's a necessity.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> My back bumper I swear its on the ground more then the front tires!!


I prefer to call mine the Honda blocker, cause I yet to see one that the brakes actually work enough to stop one from running into the back of mine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! ^ them honda drums just dont last..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

luckily i don't ride with Ronda's!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha! ^ them honda drums just dont last..


 
They last, but just never work!!!

Amazingly you can buy a disc kit for front and rear, but they will not listen to me and keep replacing the *****ty shoe system each time, so they can have brakes for 2 trips before they suck again.

I'm taking up a collection for me new back bumper & rack soon.


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

:rockn: Not looking at performance mods i would say the best thing i have done to mine is modify the front rack, it just looks so much better!!:rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the cropped front rack there LetsGoOilers. I would say my favorite mod would be the gernade shift knob with gernade valve stem caps. As for functionality...def the snorks! That stock AC air intake BLOWS!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LetsGoOilers...that is a really nice looking front rack!!! lol

Might have to do something similar to mine. that is sweet!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorite mod so far is my wheels/tires. 32" backs on red/Machined MSA Platoons....and yes, I know I need to update my sig....lol


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

It is an easy mod for sure. About 5 minutes with a grinder. It gets a ton of looks from everyone else i ride with. I just got tired of looking totally like a farm quad! lol


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

The HMF Optimizer and pipe. Really woke the bike up. But any mod is a good mod right.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Power Madd hand guards save my knuckle's from getting beat up


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Snorks for sure. With out them I could not do the deep stuff.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

This thread is great. 
My favorite mod is the clutch spring, I love the extra snap.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

all of them, um if i have to pick id say maybe wheels tires


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i like my clutch springs. i never knew anything about changing them until i found MIMB. love the low end


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Snorks,......


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

tires and of course, snorkles


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Snorkels


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually I love my Radiator Up, no more over heating. 

But this weekend something happened to my radiator, no more coolant in it and it overheated and burned up the motor :aargh4:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats not good. get a hole in one of the hoses?


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

snorks til i put in the new clutch springs....


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

tires w/o a doubt


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

codyh said:


> Actually I love my Radiator Up, no more over heating.
> 
> But this weekend something happened to my radiator, no more coolant in it and it overheated and burned up the motor :aargh4:


WTF.... Bro, if it wern't for bad luck, you'd have none at all.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lift, 32's ,snorks, clutch springs, the bolt instead of the allen head bolts in the diff drains..............


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

my snorkel deffinetly:rockn:


----------

